# Chicago naked bike ride today at 9 pm. Is anyone at the CABE coming?



## Sped Man (Jun 9, 2013)

For more info go to this website. Times and locations are posted. Enjoy! http://chicagonakedride.org/#viewerdiva


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jun 9, 2013)

.........lol


----------



## OldRider (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd be in there like a dirty shirt......NOT!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 9, 2013)

I think Portland, OR had one too...is this a regional thing?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

Riding around naked on a bicycle strikes me as an unreasonable thing to do.


----------



## jpromo (Jun 9, 2013)

Hopefully no Bob U. saddles are harmed in the making of this event..


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

yea, like that's gonna fly......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2013)

There are some things I just don't want to see! V/r Shawn


----------

